# What is your favorite feature?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

On this site what is your favorite feature(s)? Mine are the number of posts one made, and if someone is online or not.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Being able to delete someones post 

I like the weather and holding the mouse cursor over the title of the thread to see the first post.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that one about the holding the cursor over a title to read the first post. Is there a way to make it to where you can read more than one posto have like a drag and drop for instant response for thread one, two, three, etc? That is another fave of mine. There are so many featues that I cannot remember them all.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No I dont believe so, sorry Jacob.

The 2 that I metioned are great, but my favorite is definatly quick reply, can believe I forgot about that.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

My favorite feature is how you can "pre-read" the thread before actually loading the whole thread (like Jacob S said). It helps because some days the site runs slow and you don't feel like loading every post or else you'd be here all day.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

mine are view new post button and cursor hover message also its fast to load


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think it tends to not want to remain floating that it will stop appearing before I can read it all. Is there anyway I can fix this?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The feature that blocks 'signatures' from showing up. Most sigs are boring, repetitive and downright obnoxious, Mark. Makes for a much cleaner, leaner meaner thread.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Maybe we need something to block avatars? :lol:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yours is the best looking avatar I have seen, lol


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"Most sigs are boring, repetitive and downright obnoxious, Mark"

Um, I'm not sure if you're refering to me or one of the other Marks. But if it's me - what's wrong with my signature?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You need a naked woman in it... :lol:

It is an ad though....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *"Most sigs are boring, repetitive and downright obnoxious, Mark"
> 
> Um, I'm not sure if you're refering to me or one of the other Marks. But if it's me - what's wrong with my signature? *


Ans. 1 - "...boring, repetitive and downright obnoxious..."

Ans. 2 - Nothing because I no longer see it.

Ans. 3 - Avatars *can* be blocked in CP/Options


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I think signatures like avatars are a matter of personal taste. Some love 'em. Some see them as "gimmicky" and some compalin about them. Whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Hmm, I've never had a boat as an avatar before....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Folks,

We have been fairly liberal about the use of avatars here on the board. But please remember that many folks who visit the board may be coming here from work, I wouldn't want to see anyone loose their job or access to the internet because of a "racy" avatar posted here.

So PLEASE keep them clean, and before you post an avatar think about if you would get trouble by your boss if he saw you looking at that in the office.

Thanks!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

BTW I think the Gold Member have a new feature they are gonna love. 

Of course unfortunately its a special beta test for the Gold Members so they can't talk about it yet.

If everything goes well it should be available to everyone soon.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

I hear Gold Member is a good movie :grin:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick, since you can't see it how would you know. I know it may be boring and repetitive, but the "downright obnoxious"?!?!?!

Here's my sig just in case you don't know Nick:

Mark

--Visit My Websites!--
KidPlanet
HomeTech Planet
email - [email protected]


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have a FANTASTIC idea. How about if everyone who does not like signatures (even if he used to have one) blocks them. And then how about if everyone offended by avatars blocks those. 

They are both repetitive and as for boring and obnoxious ----kind of in the eye of the beholder but hey you don't have to look at them right guys.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Well said, Geronimo. I don't see why people complain about avatars and signatures when there's an ignore feature there for them. That's what it's there for, use it!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I was thinking about chaning my sig on some BBS to this,

*ONE NATION UNDER GOD*
(If you are offended by this, next time don't read)

but I changed my mind, still a possability, though


----------

